# Best way to patch around this box?



## blueraven (9 mo ago)

What is the best way to patch around this box for clean and tight finish?

The box has roughly inch wide flanges on right and left side. No flanges on top and bottom.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

looks like studs there, so put a piece of drywall on it.?. screw chunks of stud (vertical), one each, top and bottom for extra strength. precut box hole and mud what you need to. simple patch


----------



## blueraven (9 mo ago)

You wouldn’t try to get the drywall behind the flanges on the right and left side?

one thing not shown in picture is on right side flange there are gaps (see photo attached). Any thoughts on filling those?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

i would think the cover would overhang the box at least 1/4"?


----------



## blueraven (9 mo ago)

Cover goes to the edge of the flange, no overhang. Supposedly box is supposed to go in before or after hung. If the box goes in after drywall hung, then how would they connect all the conduits?


----------



## Yunggranmassa (Oct 9, 2021)

blueraven said:


> What is the best way to patch around this box for clean and tight finish?
> 
> The box has roughly inch wide flanges on right and left side. No flanges on top and bottom.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yunggranmassa (Oct 9, 2021)

Oh, okay. Float the rock around the box: Run stop-bead, bed to a crisp clean finish.... just use tear-away-bead as some may call it.


----------

